# Using Prius Motor for 85 Ranger EV Conversion



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

The IAM (integrated assist motor) I think they are called in hybrids like the prius typically isn't powerful enough for being the primary traction motor in a full sized vehicle. This is why when the prius is running in EV mode alone (for example if it runs out of gas) it is limited to 35mph or so.

There was someone who came to the EVA meetings I attend for a while who built an EV conversion using the IAM and inverter out of a toyota highlander hybrid I think it was. The car worked but did not have sufficient power and the motor overheated. I think it was a saturn or some other smaller vehicle, so considerably smaller than the original vehicle.

Your best bet if you want hybrid motors to power an vehicle directly might be the transfer case out of a hybrid cadillac escalade or other chevrolet truck with a hybrid drivetrain. Those transfer cases contain dual REMY cartridge motors and are capable of about 150hp by themselves. Of course, you'd have to figure out how to get the transmission to run without an engine attached. 

I think some AWD hybrid vehicles actually have a completely self contained rear axle that is electrically driven instead of mechanical these days. It might be worth finding one of those axles and seeing if you can get it to work. I can't remember the make/models sorry.

Good luck.


----------

